# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >   Snowing hard in Virginia right now.
 > 
 >   
 > 
 > A perfect accompaniment for packing for my trip to Whistler!

## JoshA

Snowing hard in Virginia right now.

 

A perfect accompaniment for packing for my trip to Whistler!

----------


## MIke R

woohoooo!!..us too..later on in the day...2-4 inches...it looks like snow ...it feels like snow, and it smells like snow.....everyone is very happy up here considering we opened the mountain yesterday...and we are hosting a conference for Eastern Mountain Ski writers this weekend, so the timing is perfect!

----------


## andynap

am waiting here- spreader and salt at the ready. Damn snow.

----------


## phil62

Andy, I used to do outside sales-ON THE ROAD as they say.  When I woke up and saw snow coming down, I said OH S**T!  That's the very day I considered myself no longer a child. Amy

----------


## fins85258

http://www.sunriseskipark.com/webcam1.shtml


It's snowing in Arizona

----------


## MIke R

its snowing here too today..lightly
we'll take it...we re supposed to get steady light snow til Wednesday - than a storm

----------


## fins85258

http://www.wolfcreekski.com/snow.asp

check out the Big Dump at Wolf Creek

----------

